# Solved: Windows Explorer keeps crashing with a specific file



## james.taylor (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a file on my desktop which keeps making windows explorer crash and restart in a continuous loop. The file is an MKV file from my new HD camera (cheap one off ebay which I am now suspicious is dodgy) which is sitting on my desktop.

Explorer crashes when I log on to MY username almost instantly when it loads up. I'v booted it up in safe mode and explorer is fine but I can't delete the file. Everything (time remaining ect) still says calculating on wont delete it.

I can log on as another user and explorer is fine until I touch that file. I can rename, delete or do hatever to any other file on my desktop (on someone elses account) but as soon as I do something to this file, explorer crashes and restarts so I assume that file is infected. Iv scanned with AVG and malwarebytes and also used F-secure and onecare's online scanner, not finding anything except a few tracking cookies (F-secure was my first scan which removed them).

I'm currently uploading the file to VirusTotal so I'll see what that says.

Any other ideas on how to delete the file? It's useless anyway.

Thank you.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

You could try *Unlocker* I've had a lot of success with it.


----------



## SevenUp132 (Oct 22, 2010)

move the file (cut,paste) on a empty removable drive then format that drive.( i havent tested it tough. might make you lol if it work  )

a radical way to delete the file is to backup your personnal data then format and install windows .


----------



## james.taylor (Nov 25, 2007)

Lance1 said:


> You could try *Unlocker* I've had a lot of success with it.


I see the icon in the tray but it doesn't actually come up.



SevenUp132 said:


> move the file (cut,paste) on a empty removable drive then format that drive.( i havent tested it tough. might make you lol if it work  )


As soon as I click on it explorer crashes so I can't copy and paste.



SevenUp132 said:


> a radical way to delete the file is to backup your personnal data then format and install windows .


Haha. Thats a last resort.

Thanks for the help guys. Any idea why unlocker wont work and any other ideas?


----------



## SevenUp132 (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.pctipsbox.com/windows-wont-let-you-delete-a-file/
read this, it might come in handy!


----------



## SevenUp132 (Oct 22, 2010)

Its for XP but it worth the try!


----------



## james.taylor (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok I'v just installed Altap Salamander (another file manager) and it's deleted the file with no hicups. I then used system cleaner to empty the recycle bin. Just logged in and no problems. Explorer seems stable. Hopefully the problem hasn't spread (assuming it was malware).

I shall also not use the camera again (I could be evil and give it to a charity shop, haha ).



SevenUp132 said:


> http://www.pctipsbox.com/windows-wont-let-you-delete-a-file/
> read this, it might come in handy!


Thanks. I'll read it anyway, even though it isn't for Windows 7


----------



## SevenUp132 (Oct 22, 2010)

Glad you solved your problem! Plz click the "mark solved" button on upper left corner of your thread  Thanks!


----------

